# javax.telephony, TAPI, JTAPI - gleiche Anwedung mehrfach starten, DLL mehrfach laden



## Animal21 (24. Juni 2009)

Hi leute,
ich hoffe der topic name ist nicht zu verwirrend XD

Ich schreibe hier für Callcenter eine funktions für ihre intranetWebsite, mit der sie die angeklickte telephonnummer ohne lästiges eintippen auf dem telephon anrufen können.

das ganze wird über ein lan.tapi von ositron mit einer auerswald tk-anlage gelöst.
der server (lan-tapi) hat die aufgabe mittels eines java programms die telefonnummer an die tk-anlage mit der ensprechenden terminal numemr zu leiten.

Hab dazu eine JTAPI implementierung im netz gefunden.
Diese verwaltet leider nur einen anruf gleichzeitig (in einem callcenter nich so praktisch XD), ich wollte aber nich die ganze anwendung neu schreiben...

daher hab ich das ganze ein wenig ausgetrickst:
für jedes terminal (mitarbeiter-telefon) gibt es einen ordner mit der java anwendung und der nötigen dll.
Klickt ein mitarbeiter nun auf eine telefonnummer, wird per php die anwendung gestartet, die dll geladen und der anruf getätigt.

mein problem ist, dass wenn aus irgendwelchen gründen das programm "neugestartet" werden muss, kann ich dazu kein System.exit nehmen, da sonst die javaBridge auch beendet wird.


Ein anderes problem ist, dass die dll nicht mehrfach geladen werden kann... 
habs mit einer Nativeheklper Klasse versucht und mit einer statischen variable, geht alles nicht, danach wollt ich mitteld eines Bundles das machen, aber das geht irgendwie auch nicht richtig, ode rich hab da was falsch gemacht XD

so sieht das manifest aus:


> Manifest-Version: 1.0
> Bundle-Version: 1.0.0
> Class-Path: org.eclipse.osgi_3.5.0.v20080804-1730.jar
> Bundle-Name: MyJBJ-Bundle
> ...



die DLL befindet sich (jetzt) in der JAR-datei und nicht mehr außerhalb.

wenn die java anwendung aber dann zu folgendem teil kommt, gibt es einen fehler:

```
int err = nativeInit()
```

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

mfg
ani


----------



## normaler_spinner (28. Juni 2009)

Hi,

was macht denn die Funktion nativeInit()?

Gibt es für den CTI-Server sonst auch eine JTapiPeer?


----------

